# Fireplace Remodel - ongoing



## ferris13

Going to eventually mount a flat panel above (yes, I know, not recommended... please no comments, I have weighed the cons and am still doing it). The fireplace has yet to be used in the last 5 years. Eventually I will convert it to a vented gas log that is not rated to heat the room. 

To date:
Washed/scrubbed/wire brushed the firebox about 8 times before rolling on the high heat paint. 

Removed the old mantel and 3 courses of brick in an effort to lower the new mantel placement which will also allow for a lower TV mount.

Running HDMI cable and 18-3 for the IR repeater I want to install. Going to pull some Cat5e also just to have it along with some line for future pulls JIC.

Tile installed. Had to build up the hearth a bit to ensure my opening would fit the stock door I wanted and reduce the door overlap of the tile (I want to see that beautiful tile). 

Next step is to grout and begin the wood work. I am going to face it with 1/2 ply that I can paint and then use 1x to create a raised panel look. I have never done this before so it should be interesting. 

Any helpful input would be appreciated...any known gotchas...


----------



## ferris13

few more pics


----------



## Ivy

CooL! Keep the pictures coming on your progress. My fireplace is in dire need of a facelift. I love the work you've done so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## ferris13

Thanks Ivy.

Made a little progress this weekend and did a test fit of the TV. Going to leave it up all week to determine if I like it.


----------



## Ivy

Looks GREAT and the TV looks good up there. You are giving me inspriation to start my redo.


----------



## drtbk4ever

Looking great. I'm going to follow this thread to see the outcome.

So what (and how) did you put directly onto the brick (right around fireplace opening) and on the hearth in order to install the tile?

Are you going to tile around the front/side of the hearh too?


----------



## gma2rjc

It's looking good. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## ferris13

Thanks everyone. This is becoming a weekend only project so updates will be delayed.

This week I really am just trying to get used to the height on the TV. The couch is 15ft away so the angle isn't bad at all. I am starting to like it. More research during the Thursday Night preseason football game is required.

Maybe tonight I can test the IR repeater too. If all goes well then on to the mantel and trim. I believe I have picked out the mouldings and trim profiles I am going to use.


----------



## ferris13

Well, not much completed this past weekend but it is starting to take shape. It took alot of time makingsure everything was level. My 4ft level isn't cuttin it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Looks good, much better then what was there
I have an unfinished fireplace remodel
Waiting for some rainy or cold days to finish


----------



## ConstantChange

That's going to look great. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## ferris13

Lumberyard had the pencil moulding I wanted. On to the mantel now. I am probably going to span the windth of the fireplace and wrap the sides. Turn the mantel into the wall. This will seperate the bottom and top. Hope it comes out. I see it my head but to be honest, I am guessing at it. I cannot wait to get it painted (actually I can, painting sucks).


----------



## Stephen S.

Good work !! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ferris13

and it continues...

Going to start filling and sanding this week.


----------



## ferris13

Had a new addition to the family this past week so EVERYTHING is on hold.

I did get the HDMI runs terminated in the basement as well as the IR repeater. Moved the cable box, hooked it up and it is F'IN SWEET. Just point the remote at the little sensor to the right of the TV and MAGIC....


----------



## ferris13

3 -months.. still not done but the darn thing is painted....

A newborn just puts a halt to everything....


----------



## hyunelan2

Great job of modernizing that. The fireplace in my livingroom looks similar to what you started with. There's a good chance I'll use this thread as a template for when I get around to that project.


----------



## no1hustler

Very nice!


----------



## gma2rjc

It looks nice!

Congratulations on the new baby!! 



> A newborn just puts a halt to everything....


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Don't worry. It only lasts until they're about 17 or so. :yes::wink:


----------



## BigJim

gma2rjc said:


> It looks nice!
> 
> Congratulations on the new baby!!
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing: Don't worry. It only lasts until they're about 17 or so. :yes::wink:


Barb, that was your patriotic post, 1776. :thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc

:laughing: Good catch Jim! I didn't notice that.


----------



## ferris13

- Ordered a set of Stoll fireplace doors. 
- Clear coat (Benjamin Moore Stays Clear) on the mantel.
- TV re-mounted (man I love that IR repeater)
- Wife buying "decor" for the now empty mantel.

Once the doors are in I will declare this thing DONE.


----------



## ferris13

Guess I should finally check this off as finished.


----------



## hyunelan2

Great work! Want to come over and do mine?

How is the height of the TV for viewing?


----------



## tpolk

No issue with tv over a working fireplace? i would guess the doors help, is it wood burning and going to be used?


----------



## ferris13

View angle is great but then again the couch is a good distance away. 

It is currently a wood burning FP. We have some LED candles in there now. Been in the house 5years and have never used it.


----------



## hunh?

Wow, this is great! It is so impressive to see the project from start to finish! I have to show my brother this, he has been trying to figure out where to put a fireplace for 10 years now. I think he should get started!


----------

